

How people are going online in Africa now [video] - jkurnia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-L7TG96UeSA

======
oftenwrong
A better link would be Mr. Shehi's Zidisha page:

[https://www.zidisha.org/microfinance/loan/Shehi/4590.html](https://www.zidisha.org/microfinance/loan/Shehi/4590.html)

TL;DR Mr. Shehi received micro-loans via Zidisha, and was able to start a
small, single-computer internet cafe. In addition, he provides computer help
and repair services, and sells mobile phone accessories.

